# The King of Deer Hunters



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Thanks for the pics Dick.

Yup, can't argue with this deer hunter:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I want to know if he had a permit for that deer, is he a resident, and was he on posted land?
Fair question!
"If the moon was cheese would you eat it"

Mav...


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Unbelievable pics. Must have been in SOUTHERN North Dakota....... :lol:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

That pic was taken her in SC at the Cape Romain NWR.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Thats a big gator...


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

looks like he made a clean kill.


----------

